# Screw nutcracker



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Hello, 
welcome to all woodworkers, best regards from Georgian Republic woodworkers-Mamuka


----------



## r32 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello Mamuka. Wow, all the way from the Georgian Republic. I wonder what kind of wood is common from there? Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Mamuka. Glad you joined.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Mamuka and welcome to the router forum. We are pleased you have chosen to join with us.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi there and welcome to the forum. Pls give us your name


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Hello Router Forum members. I am a long time did not appear in the router forum. Within UN (UNDP) I make installation of carpentry workshops in different Universities of Georgia. Now I want to show you some of my works.
Mamuka Khoshtaria









Walnut and Boxwood Screw nutcracker









Walnut and Pear tree Screw nutcracker


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Mamuka

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## monkmonk (Jul 20, 2009)

Mamuka. Those are some very nice nutcrackers. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

mamukakho said:


> Hello,
> welcome to all woodworkers, best regards from Georgian Republic woodworkers-Mamuka


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

*Screw nutcrackers*

My screw nutcrackers, new and old works


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

*Screw nutcrackers*

My little workshop photos


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Wine Rack In The Shape Of A Wine Press for 6 bottle


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Today I am a executive director of: "Georgian woodworkers and furniture manufacturers association". It is our association emblem.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Ligna-2013, Hannover, Germany


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Some very nice work indeed. And your shop is a lot neater than mine is.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Welcome Mamuka
Nice work


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you for nice words.....


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Screw nutcrackers made from Boxwood, Apricot and Filbert.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Dogwood or Dog-tree barrel type screw nutcracker


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

*Wood screw thread cutting device*

Wood screw thread cutting device I made 3 years ago. (thread pitch 5 mm, different diameters). With this device you can make internal and external screw threads on the rods and chiseled wooden boxes.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

That's quite the set-up! Very neat! How much time did You spend setting it up? Also, could You show how You cut the nuts? Thanks for posting! Great idea


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Mamuka, Welcome to the Router Forums! I am from the "other Georgia" - in the SE USA. Your skill set and workshop are very nice. Your photography skills are also very nice. I have a question... in your last series of photos, I can see external threads being cut - very nice and I can see how the progression is advanced via the threaded rod on the left side. Do you have any photos of how internal threads are cut into the chiseled wooden boxes? I have some very old tools that utilized wooden threaded parts (internal and external) - some are over 150 years old and I am amazed at how nicely the threads are cut.

Thank you - I AM VERY IMPRESSED!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Otis

Here is a jig for thread chasing. The cutter is a double angle cutter from Enco.

Al


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

No problem I will fill my profile.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi mamukakho

NICE job,,,,Did you know this,see below

The Beall Tool Company

The Beall Tool Company

==



mamukakho said:


> No problem I will fill my profile.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank. Yes I know very well Beal tool company.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

*Welcome Back.*



mamukakho said:


> No problem I will fill my profile.


Mamuka-
Welcome back! Other's may not remember you, but I do. You first came here about 3 years ago. You have shared your work here in just a few threads,but usually return to add to those threads... like this one that you started back in 2010.

As I remember, you belong to a group where you all ply that same craft. I have always admired your work.

My comment to you and your work is that you have been missed here. You have a skill in what you do that other's here would love to know more about. You are also very artistic in your designs. A while back, I couldn't wait for my Sharon to come home to show her pictures of your work.

I hope that you could stay longer and share your interests with us.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

*My last works, screw nutcrackers*

Screw nutcrackers make from different trees


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Here you can see two new pictures of my screw thread cutting device with indexing device. (this part made from Soviet period old metal cutting machine).


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Wooden turned walnut lidded box with screw thread made with my device. (experimental)


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Al, Thank you - that was quite informative and helpful to my endeavor!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

This is a screw thread cutting machine special made for screw nutcrackers. On this machine you can make external and internal screw threads. (machine was build by me in 1996).


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

*Upgraded device*

Internal screw thread cutting device (upgraded) with laser made by me, Georgia-2014.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Wooden worm gear ( Walnut, Boxwood, Maple and Pear) made in April-May, 2014.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Mamuka - that is some beautiful work! I noticed you mentioned one of your woods is pear - that is one I have never used. My wife's (late) Father was a master woodworker and had built a few projects using apple wood. Have you had problems getting the lumber from fruit trees to get fully dried? With the very little exposure to fruit tree woods I've had - it seems the fruit woods take forever to dry.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, (the other) Georgia


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Hello dear Otis. Yes I have some experience with Pear wood. In 1989 some owners of fruit tree yard cut old Pear trees, and I bought it. I cut it into lumbers with different thickness. I painted ends of wood with oil paint ant put it in shadow. after two years I use it, I see that this tree MC is about 12-14%, but lumber is not banding and very stable. ( from this wood making scales) This wood is very hard and very good for turning. Polishing very good and until this time I have some pieces and make turning details. In the end I want to say that fruit wood I love and I collect as much as possible and recommend to you to use it...... Best regards.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Mamuka, Thanks for that helpful information. My late Father-in-law was skilled in many forms of woodworking and he did a fair amount of carving in his younger years. Several of his most prized carvings were made from apple wood. He also had some peach wood drying at the time of his death. He, too; was a big fan of fruit woods - but I've never had the opportunity to work with any.

Take care my gifted friend!
Otis


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

*My woodworking consulting company Facebook page*

Dear friends in free time please see my Facebook page: www.facebook.com/nanowood You can see more than 1 300 images and videos about woodworking. If you like this page please push on the like. Thank you in advance and best regards. Mamuka khoshtaria


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

*Wooden vise*

Drill press wooden vise. Walnut and Beech wood ( made by me Mamuka khoshtaria in June, 2014 and guided from the web page: http://www.ibuildit.ca/Workshop Projects/press-vise-2.html )


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Wooden screw nutcrackers. Boxwood, Walnut, Mahogany and Pear. ( made by me Mamuka khoshtaria - Nano Wood in July, 2014


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Screw nutcracker (Boxwood and Pear), July, 2014


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

*Mini lathe TSA-16*

My mini lathe TSA-16 (Made in Poland in 1981). I upgraded this mini lathe and feed is by mini chain and geared motor from Toshiba. (Nano Wood - Mamuka Khoshtaria)


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Your attention to detail shows in your results, Mamuka.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have absolutely no ides as to what to say other than KUDOS...


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

My new works: 1. Rustic handmade screw nutcrackers. 2. Screw nutcrackers made from Boxwood, Walnut, Chine Elm, Apricot and Afzelia. . (Author Mamuka Khoshtaria - Nano Wood) Screw nutcracker on Pinterest


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

My new work -- Screw nutcracker (Boxwood and Afzelia). Made by me Mamuka Khoshtaria (Nano Wood). Georgian motif carving by George Khmaladze. 2014, Tbilisi, Georgia.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Always pleased to see your work, Mamuka.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you Mister James.

Merry Christmas an Happy New 2015 year, Best regards.....


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Always pleased to see your work, Mamuka.


Thank you Mister James.

Merry Christmas an Happy New 2015 year, Best regards.....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice Mamuka. You tell George for us that he does very good work too. Merry Christmas and a happy new year to you and your family.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you Mr Charles. Mr George is 80 years old men and he until this time made very nice carvings. (He is a architect). Merry Christmas and happy New year to you and your nearest. Mamuka


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

My doctoral cake.

Hello My Dear Routerforums Friends. 

I was absent from the forum over a year, or more precisely from January 2015. The reason for this was that I changed the place of residence, and finally finished my doctoral dissertation and became a Doctor. At the new place, I bought a garage and is now engaged in that there arrange my studio. I am sure that soon will show you my garage.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome back Mamuka and congratulations.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome back Mamuka and congratulations on becoming a doctor..


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you very much Dear woodworkers!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@mamukakho...
Mamuka, which region of Georgia are you in...


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

First of all I want to say that I am living in Georgia, it is before USSR destroyed one republic. Today independent Republic. I am living in Capital of Georgia, Tbilisi.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks...
Just wondering... and I like learning about the world around us.... I find it all very interesting...
I remember reading about an archeology dig in Georgia having the oldest known cave dwellings and earliest man... (pretty sure Georgia was where it was found)..
that is extent of what little I know...

was region correct or is it state or province???


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Found it...
this should keep me off of the streets for a while..

In Photos: Amazing Human Ancestor Fossils from Dmanisi
https://www.quora.com/Why-are-Dmanisi-excavations-significant-for-the-world
Dmanisi - Lower Paleolithic site in the Republic of Georgia

Looked to your country too...
very interesting place you live in Mamuka...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

WOW!
very impressive...

http://wikitravel.org/en/Georgia_(country)


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mamuka; for some strange reason, I'd not seen your posts before today; you are one VERY talented guy!!! 
Congratulations on your completing your Doctorate. I wasn't clear on whether it was a Phd or Medical degree (I'm guessing Medical or you would have said otherwise?)


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

This is the first time I've seen your work. Phenomenal to say the least. Hope to see more of it. And, congratulations on your doctoral degree. That is a serious accomplishment whatever discipline it's in.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

You do very impressive work Mamuka, thanks for sharing


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Hello Dear Routerforum Friends,

First of all I want to say big thanks for such worm words.
I give you answer about my PhD degree: I have PhD degree in the specialty: Science of machines, mechanical engineering and industrial technological processes. 

If you want more information from where I am, please see film about my country: 




Yes, in Georgia was found early Hominids, please see information: https://thisisgeorgia.wordpress.com/tag/zezva-and-mzia/ 

Best Regards and have a nice day.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Dear Friends,

I am managing This Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/nanowood/ 
and I have more than 4000 like from all the world.
In free time please see my page and if you like, please put your like.
I see you find many interesting thing.

Thank you in advance


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Me (Nano Wood) and my Grandson David on Tbilisi (Georgia) 1st international summit of crafts and design. Expo Georgia, September 23, 2016.

[IMG]https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t31.0-8/14425402_1388985897795681_7938380922544652878_o.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Walnut screw nutcrackers, made by me. (Made in Georgia)


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Wood screw nutcrackers (Walnut. Made by Nano Wood, Mamuka Khoshtaria)


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the link to the video of your country Mamuka. It is very interesting and makes me want to visit there. I met one other Georgian once who told me that it was a very beautiful country. If I remember correctly though, he said that landing at the Tbilisi airport required some courage.


----------



## American1911 (May 22, 2018)

I love those old neat power tools you have. Just too cool that you still use them!


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

My new works. Screw nutcrackers with laser engraving. December, 2018. (Author Mamuka Khoshtaria)


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

My new wooden screw nutcrackers at Tbilisi 2nd International Summit of Crafts and Design. Tbilisi, Georgia 2018.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Halloween screw nutcrackers. Walnut and Wild Pear. Surface: Environmentally friendly Glimtrex® UNIO-Oil (Germany) (Author - Nano Wood Mamuka Khoshtaria, 2018)


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

My new wooden screw nutcrackers at Tbilisi 2nd International Summit of Crafts and Design. Tbilisi, Georgia 2018.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

I congratulate all this forum follower with Happy New year and all Best wishes in 2019 Year!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Mamuka and the same for you. The nut crackers are nice.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

My new work. Screw Nutcracker (Walnut and Wild Pear. Author - Mamuka Khoshtaria, 2018)


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Screw Nutcracker with laser engraving. Oak and Wild Pear (Author Mamuka Khoshtaria - 2019)


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Screw Nutcracker. Wild Pear (Author Mamuka Khoshtaria - 2019)


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

I love these they are something I have not seen before.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Mamuka. Good to see you back here again.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Wonderful nutcrackers. I would love to see some pictures of how you make the threads. Also, you are using wild pear. Are you harvesting that wood from local trees? Are you selling these?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice , and also very unique. Thanks for sharing


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Hi Mamuka. Good to see you back here again.


Hello and thank you Dear Mr Charles. Best Regards! :smile:


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

DesertRatTom said:


> Wonderful nutcrackers. I would love to see some pictures of how you make the threads. Also, you are using wild pear. Are you harvesting that wood from local trees? Are you selling these?


Hello Dear Mr Tom. 

Thank you that you like my screw nutcrackers. 
In my old post you can see many photos about where and what I use to make this nutcrackers.
First of all how I make screw thread. Mostly I use firewood, when I travelling in villages. Many fruit trees I also use. They are very hard and good to make internal and external screw threads. Yes, I am selling my nutcrackers. I am very busy. I am a invited professor in Agrarian and Technical universities of Georgia. Per year I make about 150-200 pieces. Mostly for gifts and if I participate in some fairs or market I am selling it. Best Regards and have a nice days. :smile:


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Very nice , and also very unique. Thanks for sharing


Hello Dear Mr Rick. 

Thank you. Best Regards and have a nice days! :smile:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

If you were interested, we'd love to see your shop and manufacturing process.
Welcome back!


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

My different wooden Screw Nutcrackers was taken by me to Germany to Ligna-2019 fair for gifts for my friends. Hannover, May 2019.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

My new work. Screw Nutcracker (Walnut and Wild Pear. Author - Mamuka Khoshtaria, 2018)


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year Dear Friends! It is a my New 2020 Screw Nutcracker.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job, Mamuka, very elegant.
Herb


----------



## Scap (Aug 5, 2018)

Just read through all ten pages for the first time.

Such talent, amazing machines, and outstanding works of art. Thank you for taking the time to post all of the pictures and details.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

My last works, Screw Nutcrackers made in March, 2020


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

My last works, Screw Nutcrackers made in March, 2020


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Wooden Screw Nutcracker. Mulberry tree and Plum-tree. (Author Mamuka Khoshtaria) March, 2020.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

My new works, June 2020


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

My new works, june 2020


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You've been Missing in Action, Mamuka. Welcome back, Sir!


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Oak wood screw nutcracker wit Boxwood and Wild pear handle. 2020.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Merry Christmas and Happy 2021 New Year!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you Dear Mr Marco. Merry Christmas and happy New Year!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

mamukakho said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy 2021 New Year!
> View attachment 396811


And the same to you. This is a wonderful thread, well worth reading. So happy 2020 is almost over.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

mamukakho said:


> Thank you Dear Mr Marco. Merry Christmas and happy New Year!


mamukakho, Have a very nice Christmas and all the best in 2021!


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

mamukakho said:


> View attachment 397144
> View attachment 397145
> View attachment 397146


My last works. Wooden screw nutcrackers made from Walnut, Boxwood and Wild Pear.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

My last work wooden Screw Nutcracker made from Boxwood and Wild Pear, 2021.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

House shaped Wooden Screw Nutcracker made from Wild Pear and Apricot, 2021.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Wooden Screw nutcracker made from Walnut, Wild Pear and Dogwood with laser engraving, 2021.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

My last works from different species of wood: - Dogwood, Walnut, Boxwood, Wild Pear, Plum wood.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very impressive.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

old55 said:


> Very impressive.


Thank you


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

those are very cool


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

marecat3 said:


> those are very cool


Thank you


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Wooden Screw Nutcracker made from Boxwood and Wild Pear, 2021.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

My last works from different species of wood: - Dogwood, Walnut, Boxwood, Wild Pear, Plum wood.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Screw Nutcrackers made fro different species of wood, 2020.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Screw Nutcracker made from Walnut and Wild Pear. May, 2021.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Made from different species of wood.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Made from different species of wood.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice as they always are. Maybe put a squirrel on the side! ;-)


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Screw Nutcrackers made from Plum, Apricot and Wild Pear trees. May, 2021.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Walnut Screw Nutcracker with CNC carving.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Screw Nutcracker made from Boxwood and Dogwood. Wood carving Author Giorgi Khmaladze (89 year Professor Architect). Nutcracker author Mamuka Khoshtaria, June 2021. Tbilisi, Georgia.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Screw Nutcracker made from Acacia Burl. Author Mamuka Khoshtaria, June 2021. Tbilisi, Georgia.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Walnut and Wild Pear Screw Nutcrackers with Laser engraving on Georgian national motives. June, 2021.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Amazing detail on these, Mamuka.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

TenGees said:


> Amazing detail on these, Mamuka.


Hello and Thank you Mr TenGees


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Acacia Burl Screw Nutcracker in special gift box (Author Mamuka Khoshtaria, Tbilisi, Georgia. July, 2021)
https://www.pinterest.com/mamukakho/


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Acacia Burl Screw Nutcracker in special gift box (Author Mamuka Khoshtaria, Tbilisi, Georgia. July, 2021)


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Wooden Screw nutcrackers with hand carving made by my friend, 89 year old Architect Giorgi Khmaladze. Nutcrackers made by me. Material: Boxwood and Afzelia. August, 2021.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow, those are amazing.


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

You and Giorgi complement each others' excellence -- beautiful work.
!


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

ScottyDBQ said:


> You and Giorgi complement each others' excellence -- beautiful work.
> !


Thank you...


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

TenGees said:


> Wow, those are amazing.


Thank you.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Art Nouveau style wood carving (Giorgi Khmaladze) made on Screw Nutcrackers made by me. Boxwood, Wild Pear and Zelkova. August, 2021.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Wooden Screw Nutcracker. Walnut and Wild Pear. Covered with Glimtrex (Germany) Food safe oil. Author Mamuka Khoshtaria, September, 2021.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Screw Nutcracker made from Acacia Burl. November, 2021.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Beautiful timber....


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Beautiful timber....


Thank you...


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Dear Router forums members please see my new web page: https://nutcracker.ge/


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Carved head screw nutcracker. Mahogany Tree, Walnut and Wild Pear (Made by Mamuka Khoshtaria. The author of the wooden sculpture is unknown to me). January 2, 2022.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

NEW!!! Carved wooden screw nutcrackers made from Boxwood, Apricot and Wild Pear. Carving made by Giorgi Khmaladze (90 year old Architectural Professor). Tbilisi, Georgia. April 30, 2022.


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)

Qvevri* shape wooden screw nutcracker. Wood specie: -Pear and Wild Pear (Screw thread). * *Kvevri* or *Qvevri* (Georgian: ქვევრი [kʰvɛvri]) - also known as *Tchuri* (Georgian: ჭური) in Western Georgia - are large earthenware vessels used for the fermentation, storage and ageing of traditional Georgian wine. Resembling large, egg-shaped amphorae without handles, they are either buried below ground or set into the floors of large wine cellars


----------



## mamukakho (Mar 31, 2010)




----------

